# tank mates for my 14 gallon npt



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

starting my npt soon with 1 male betta, 14 gallon tank.. using miracle grow organic soil with play sand cap and plenty of plants in there to fill up the tank

i am going to get 2 adfs, so far thats all i know ..

id like some snails to help keep the soil in check and id like something to help with the algea

can anyone reccomend good fish or shrimp or snails that will go well in this size npt and will all play a role in keeping the eco system running smoothly and will all do some kind of a job in the tank

im not really lookin for any snails that will multiply like crazy and take over my tank as i dont really want to be taking out 50 snails a week manually, if there is a fish that will eat the snails for me then i would be fine with them snails i guess

look forward to your suggestions!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nerite, Apple, Assassin and Pygmy Cories.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

how many of each?? all of them snails together or just 1 out of the 3 types? how many cories?


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

what about shrimp?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

5 Cories Never put the assassins with other snails they eat them. Nerites are good for algae. Apples create a lot of ammonia.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> what about shrimp?


 Some Bettas love to eat shrimp. Ghost shrimp is your Best bet.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Tiger or Zebra nerite Snails, they will not breed in freshwater but black water. They are the excellent algae eaters in my opinion. 

Cherry Shrimps could be a good addition if your betta has a tamed personality..
Those are expensive shrimps but if you want the cheaper shrimps, get the feeder ghost shrimps, they cost like 33 cents each.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Backwater is freshwater snails prefer higher PHs.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

if the betta eats the shrimp i dont mind,as long as they are cheap shrimp,no idea if my betta is tamed,hes been alone since i got him from petco.

if i have all these plants and i have 5 cories and also snails will there be enough algea for everything to eat??

how many snails should i buy if i get just assasins and will they do naything good for my tank?

same question for nerites,how many should i put in the tank?

as for apples i dont think ammonia should be a problem if i have a soil planted tank the plants will chew up the ammonia?

whats the shrimps role in all of this,do they just eat fish poop,will they be competing with the plants for food,what role do they play other then the small ones being fun for the betta to hunt


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would get three or five assassins they have beautiful shells. If you develop a pond snail problem assassins will help. If they breed them they breed very slowly.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

i google imaged all the snails u mentioned,i really like the assasin snail shell,do the assasins fight each other and do they mate if i get 3? i dont want to fill my tank up with snails and then have no room for fish so mayb 3 assasins and a betta and 2 adfs and corries and some shrimp is overkill for a 14 gallon? i have no idea.

any isea where i will get assasin snails or the price of them,is petco / petsmart a stockist of them


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Assassins eat shrimp. I have three together. They will eat sinking flakes but prefer snails. When they breed it takes a while to grow up and the babies are commonly eaten. I got mine at petco for a few dollars each. In a planted tank I would let a few pond nails in a give them a month. When you put he assassins in they will gorge themselves.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah I would have gotten some assasins for my snail infestation prob, but they don't seel them at any of my LPS and I didn't check my LFS. Either way, my snail prob died down..

If you can't find them at petco/petsmart, try any local fish store of yours and they will probably have them.. Good luck!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They love to burrow in sand. That kind of holds back sales. I have had 2 of mine for a year. At petco they last a few days.


----------

